# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [SubWoofer] Roister Powerbass 200W

## ezizu

Έχω ένα ενεργό subwoofer Roister powerbass 200  και έχει καεί ένα εξάρτημα (εκτός των άλλων ) στο κύκλωμα εξόδου του ενισχυτή, το οποίο έχει εξαϋλωθεί ( έχουν μείνει μόνο οι δύο ακροδέκτες του ) και είναι παράλληλα σε έναν πυκνωτή 47μF ( bipolar ),όπου το ένα κοινό άκρο του παράλληλου αυτού δικτυώματος, είναι στο GND (0V) και το άλλο άκρο τους είναι σε σειρά με το (-) του πηνίου του μεγαφώνου . 
Πάνω στην πλακέτα, έχει γραμμένα στην θέση του εξαρτήματος το R47 και σαν τιμή R185, δεν ξέρω όμως κατά πόσο είναι σωστή αυτή η τιμή και αν όντως το εξάρτημα αυτό ήταν αντίσταση. 
Ο ενισχυτής είναι class D,( 200W / 4Ω ) και στην έξοδο έχει δύο FET IRFP250N. 
Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι σχετικό για τι εξάρτημα μπορεί να ήταν αυτό ή αν έχει κάποιο σχέδιο,ή το ίδιο subwoofer ώστε να βγάλουμε κάποια άκρη θα ήμουν υπόχρεος .
 Η Roister από ότι ξέρω έχει κλείσει και κάποια τηλέφωνα που βρήκα στο site της εταιρίας δεν ισχύουν.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.
Εδώ ανεβάζω ένα απλό σχέδιο με την βαθμίδα εξόδου (το εξάρτημα που ψάχνω είναι  μέσα σε κόκκινο κύκλο):

----------


## p270

για καλεσε σε αυτο το νουμερο  *Επαφή:* SOZA Manufactories, τηλ.: 210.4834.340 

η αντισταση πιθανων να ειναι 0,47 αλλα δεν το λεω με σιγουρια γιατι ετσι οπως το γραφει μου μοιαζει ποιο πολυ για αριθμηση τις αντιστασεις παρα στα πορα ohm ειναι και εκτος των αλλω για να καηκε μαλλον υπαρχει προβλημα και ποιο πισω

----------


## ezizu

Όντως Παναγιώτη υπήρχε πρόβλημα .Ήταν βραχυκυκλωμένα και τα δύο MOSFET εξόδου.
Το R47 (είναι γραμμένο με μικρού μεγέθους γράμματα ) όπως φαίνεται, είναι κωδικός θέσης του εξαρτήματος (συγκρίνοντάς το και με τις άλλες αντιστάσεις στην πλακέτα) και το R185 ( είναι γραμμένο μέσα στο πλαίσιο του εξαρτήματος και με μεγαλύτερα γράμματα από το R47 ) , λογικά, αναφέρεται στην τιμή του εξαρτήματος (αλλά νομίζω είναι υπερβολικά λίγο τα 0,185Ω της αντίστασης αυτής, παράλληλα στον πυκνωτή 47μf ).
Θα κάνω ένα τηλέφωνο στην SOZA manufactories.Η εταιρία αυτή έχει σχέση με τα Roister;
Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## p270

ετσι φαινεται μετα απο λιγο ψαξιμο στο internet για την αντισταση εγω παλι λεω οτι ειναι 0,47 τα 0,185 μαλλον δεν παιζουν

----------


## Κοπρίτης

Είναι 0,47Ω ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ !!

----------


## ezizu

Δυστυχώς η  SOZA manufactories δεν υπάρχει πια και το τηλέφωνο αυτό ( 210.4834.340 ) ανήκει σε άλλον.
Να θεωρήσω ότι οι απαντήσεις σας, όσο αφορά την τιμή της αντίστασης (0,47Ω ), έχουν να κάνουν όντως με κύκλωμα ενισχυτή  class D;
Η απορία μου είναι,στο κατά πόσο μπορεί να λειτουργήσει σωστά,ένα χαμηλοπερατό φίλτρο ( που είναι απαραίτητο σε class D ενισχυτή), με τόσο μικρή αντίσταση παράλληλα στον πυκνωτή 47μf του φίλτρου (αν λάβουμε και σαν δεδομένο ότι η αυτεπαγωγή του φίλτρου, είναι στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση το πηνίο φωνής του μεγαφώνου ) ;

----------


## east electronics

Αποριας αξιον ειναι αγαπητε Σηφη πως μπορεις και συμμετεχεις σε ενα  νημα και συνομιλεις με εναν ανθρωπο ο οποιος γραφτηκε στο φορουμ ως κοπριτης .

Επι τελους ποτε η διαχειριση θα κοψει τετοιου ειδους πραγματα .... Δεν με χαλαει διολου εαν καποιος θεωρει τον εαυτο του κοπριτη αλλα πραγματικα δεν εχω καμμια ορεξη ουτε ειμαι υποχρεωμενος  να το βλεπω γραμμενο  ποσο μαλλον να συζητησω μαζι του 


Απαραδεκτον παιδες ...

----------


## ezizu

Φίλε Σάκη κοίταξε,δεν μπορώ να διαφωνήσω μαζί σου, όσο αφορά το συγκεκριμένο όνομα μέλους ως επιλογή,(για την,ίσως, όχι τόσο θετική εντύπωση, που θα αφήσει, σε κάποιους αναγνώστες).
Δεν θεωρώ,ούτε εγώ, ότι είναι μια από τις καλύτερες επιλογές, η χρήση ενός τέτοιου είδους ονόματος μέλους (εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν θα το επέλεγα για εμένα ),αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι προσωπική επιλογή και δικαίωμα του καθενός και αυτό το σέβομαι. 
Άλλωστε, σε ένα forum ανταλλαγής απόψεων και τεχνικής βοήθειας, όσο αφορά τις βλάβες μηχανημάτων, δεν νομίζω, σίγουρα, να έχει τόσο μεγάλη σημασία  και ουσιαστικό ενδιαφέρον, πιο όνομα μέλους χρησιμοποιεί ο καθένας που σου δίνει μια απάντηση.
Σημασία έχει νομίζω,η ίδια η απάντηση και η τεχνική βοήθεια που σου δίνει. 
Αυτό ακριβώς έκανα και εγώ στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα,( το οποίο παρεμπιπτόντως το ξεκίνησα εγώ, οπότε δεν θα μπορούσα να μην είχα συμμετάσχει σε αυτό, εκ των πραγμάτων) . 
Δεν νομίζω,επίσης, ότι πρέπει να λαμβάνεται σαν κριτήριο, το όνομα μέλους που χρησιμοποιεί ο καθένας,για την ορθότητα των απαντήσεών του ή τις γνώσεις του στα ηλεκτρονικά - ηλεκτρολογικά - φυσική - μηχανολογία  κ.ο.κ.
Η άποψή μου φιλικά.
Τέλος πάντων ας αφήσουμε το off topic.

Σάκη μήπως έχεις  να μου δώσεις κάποια πληροφορία ή να μου προτείνεις κάτι, όσο αφορά το πρόβλημα που έχω, με το εξάρτημα από τον ενισχυτή του subwoofer ; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## east electronics

Θα το κοιταξω Σηφη  εχω κατι στο μυαλο μου παντως 0,47 δεν μπορει να ειναι με τιποτα

----------

ezizu (21-03-13)

----------


## ezizu

Προς ενημέρωση, μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο, μέσω φίλων και γνωστών, συνομίλησα με έναν από τους παλιούς σχεδιαστές τις roister και του συγκεκριμένου ενισχυτή (όπως μου είπε ο ίδιος ) και μου είπε τα εξής: το εξάρτημα αυτό ήταν μια ειδικού τύπου ασφάλεια με τιμή 1,85Α ( και αυτό ακριβώς σημαίνει, κατά αυτόν, το R185 στην πλακέτα). 
Αυτή η ασφάλεια έπαιρνε φωτιά κάποια στιγμή (το θεώρησε κατά κάποιο τρόπο σχεδιαστική ατέλεια / λάθος ) και τώρα απλά μου είπε,  να βραχυκυκλώσω το σημείο που ήταν το συγκεκριμένο εξάρτημα, το οποίο και έκανα. 
Μετά από αυτό το subwoofer  λειτουργεί χωρίς πρόβλημα, εδώ και ένα μήνα.

Τώρα όσο για τον πυκνωτή 47μf ,που είναι παράλληλα στην συγκεκριμένη ασφάλεια........προφανώς (δεν το ξέρω σίγουρα ,ούτε και το ρώτησα) έχει προβλεφθεί για κάποιο λόγο από τους σχεδιαστές, και έχει σημασία να υπάρχει εκεί,  μόνο στην περίπτωση που καίγονταν  η ασφάλεια αυτή....αλλιώς δεν έχει νόημα.

----------

